# Seawolf Wed. 11/2 - Thurs. 11/3



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Eight on day one and six today. Had a ball except for the crowd. Won't be back until after the weekend. Reminder: Bring plenty bait. (Fingers). Use at least a 5 gallon bucket, use a strong aireator and a half tablespoon of "pogie saver" to the water.

I saw many experienced Galveston fishers running a #6 treble hook through the lips and lost a lot of fish. I used a long shank #4 Oshaunessy (SP?) Mustad and wiped up on everybody. When the fishes teeth clamps down (and you know they do!) she'll clamp down on the hook shank and not the leader material. Why is leader called Leader Material and not just Leader? Run the hook through the farthest most point back toward the tail without jeopardizing losing the bait when casting, etc. This will keep that mullet a'humpin' and a jumpin' much longer than causing excess blood loss through a meatier part or through a vital organ. The orientals would keep fishing with a mullet that was dead and looked like it had been stepped on! Everytime I removed a "wounded soldier" and toss it to the birds to replace it with a new bait, they would look at me as if I put a T-Bone in the dumpster! :slimer: 

They cheered me on, were very friendly to me, asked questions, graet net handlers and wanted to know how to log-on to 2coolfishing.com so they could each give me 5 green dots! Mathmatically, that would come to approximately 500 million green dots!!! LMFAO! CF?


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

nice catch


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Great report, great mess of flounder, and thanks for the good information!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Nice mess of flounder CF
good job


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Great haul, and great report. Thanks for the info. I'll be out that way in about 9 days, hope they're still biting.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Good post and mess of Flounder ComeFrom. It looks like you're holding your breath untill someone cleans the fish. LOL


----------



## Da Rook (Oct 19, 2004)

come from, were you fishing by the submarine side of the park, pier side, or...?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

OUTLAW said:


> Great haul, and great report. Thanks for the info. I'll be out that way in about 9 days, hope they're still biting.


Believe it or not...the run hasn't started. You can see how sunburned I am....there needs to be a cold "blast" and then we'll start stacking them up! CF?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> Good post and mess of Flounder ComeFrom. It looks like you're holding your breath untill someone cleans the fish. LOL


K; By the grace of God, Doc has a technician working for him who lives regularly in Schulenburg (SP?). He helped me gut and gill and cleanup my stuff (buckets, etc.) and we put 'em in whole body, ready for the BBQ Grill in 2-1/2 gallon zip-locks; frozen one dozen and just burped two between us with a little whiskey and Kentucky Wonder string beans and H.E.B. double chocolate ice cream....life is good!!....for the time being!! CF?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I noticed you forgot the sunscreen and big hat. LOL


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Da Rook said:


> come from, were you fishing by the submarine side of the park, pier side, or...?


After he opens the gate to let you in, go straight. My fishing was on the right opposite side of the shaded chain link fence, parallel and on the other side of the sub. Get there as early as possible. I was the seventh car to enter the gate after they opened at 6:30 or 6:15. Even after I began setting up, there were already 13 people already fishing in front of me. Get there early. I left Pearland way before sun-up just to get a position. I bought 30 mullet @ $15.00, and $10.00 to get in each day....not including gasoline. I guess that's just the way it is nowdays. May see you Monday. CF?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> I noticed you forgot the sunscreen and big hat. LOL


I can't think of everything! LOL! CF?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

What color rod were you using? Was your car parked pointing toward the channel side or bay side? Were you wearing a bule shirt or a red shirt? I think you're holding out on us!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Now that is sweet! Makes me wanna cancel out on my hunting trip this weekend.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

FishingChick, you crack me up


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Man, you gonna eat ALL that fish???

There was a post today on TTMB about how this study shows that if you eat fish regularly it'll help your memory, you know help you not forget stuff.

But since you forgot your sunscreen and big hat, I guess you haven't been eating enough fish yet! LOL

But I haven't, either. Bummer!

Mrs. B


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Where did you get your finger mullet from?? Great catch!!!!! And good eating..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Last time i checked.. "orientals" were called Asians. FYI


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

sp00lme said:


> Last time i checked.. "orientals" were called Asians. FYI


 That's pretty pc for an old fisherman like John. My parent's generation (of which John belongs) all seem to use the term oriental. Let's respect our elders and cut them some slack. That would be the pc thing to do.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> That's pretty pc for an old fisherman like John. My parent's generation (of which John belongs) all seem to use the term oriental. Let's respect our elders and cut them some slack. That would be the pc thing to do.


So using a computer and posting in forums would be considered what generation?? I never said he wasn't being pc, just dropping a *hint* that perhaps he should reword what he labels ppl in order to avoid friction.


----------



## Tubguy (Mar 16, 2005)

*Pc*

Who cares if he's PC, I thought it was a fishing report. LOL


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Reply to Come From*

Come From,

Every year my father now 76 has to make our trip to seawolf by boat. We manage to get beween waders or other boats to set up in the guts. I told him last year that I know many other spots to catch these flatties. He likes SEAWOLF. Alrighty then, we'll go.

We normally wait till the water temp reaches a constant 60 to 68 degress. Seems like the smaller ones that do leave, go first to the gulf. December bring the bigens after a few good cold snaps. I have noticed with TP&W and my own experience that about 50% leave at all and the other stay resident. What you catching is the gulf bounders all heading out to multiply.

I guess old Dad and I will be in the parking lot sea wolf real soon. Hope we do good as you did. Dad feels the thump, layed his rod down, lights a cigar, picks up the pole and jerks the jaws out. He taught me well to be patient. 40 years ago I jerked at first bump on anything.

I gave a lesson on how to fillet flounder. It's a lot harder when people are watching, but got r done. Myself, keep a few headed and gutted for baking, but fried flounder is hard to beat. UUUUMMMM.

Need some help cleaning those rascals let me know. I charge 1 flattie every 10 and provide good company. lol

Steve


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 2, 2005)

If you keep it up you might have enough flounder to eat through winter! Nice job! I also noticed that you were using those long shank "cricket" hooks and I went and bought five packs of them for yesterdays trip and we didn't lose a single flounder that bit.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

sp00lme said:


> So using a computer and posting in forums would be considered what generation?? I never said he wasn't being pc, just dropping a *hint* that perhaps he should reword what he labels ppl in order to avoid friction.


 My bad if you weren't being condescending. That's one of the things that a computer board doesn't offer - tone. I read it and it looked like an admonishment which is uncalled for in this instance IMO.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## BOI (Jul 23, 2004)

Jimmy:

What number hooks did u use? Who makes em?


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Can someone post a link to those hooks? Im tired of losing flounder also.

Thnx


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Whens dinner CF. nice report


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> My bad if you weren't being condescending. That's one of the things that a computer board doesn't offer - tone. I read it and it looked like an admonishment which is uncalled for in this instance IMO.
> 
> Have a good weekend.


Haha, yeah I usually don't go back and re-read my posts. AFter reading it again, i can see how you misunderstood my tone...i should've said more to try to convey what i was saying, but you seem to get the point.

Regards


----------



## wmac (Nov 3, 2005)

ComeFrom,

Im a rookie on this site, but I have a quick question....when did the bite turn on Thursday? I was down there at sun-up so I could get a few hours in before I had to be at work at 11. I didnt even see a fish caught the entire time I was there. I went down the mile road because I have been hearing that cars are getting broke into on the main road and thats wear I tore them up ALL last Fall/Winter. Im heading down there tomorrow....should I go to channel side or other side?

Wayne


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*The Hook*



wmac said:


> ComeFrom,
> 
> I didnt even see a fish caught the entire time I was there.
> Wayne


They never really "turned on." Those fish were caught over both days at a rate (more or less) of one per hour. Note: Sunburn. Some folks had one Flattie and others had three. CF?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

The long shank makes a difference for you huh? 
That is a good thing to know and to share. 

Thanks.


----------



## Coastal Lady (Nov 2, 2005)

Yummy! Yummy!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> The long shank makes a difference for you huh?
> That is a good thing to know and to share.
> 
> Thanks.


Some people have and use a mouth spreader device that allows one to go into the mouth and retrieve the hook when the hook goes deep into the mouth/throat. I had one years ago but what happened on several of these fish I simply took my nail clippers and clipped-off the leader at the hook eye, and put on a new hook. Too much time and trouble for me to do surgury on a flopping beast! LOL!

But when you do that, you need remember (at the cleaning table) that some of those babies still have hooks inside and avoid getting hooked in the finger....if only gutting and gilling the fish. I came close to forgetting which Flattie still had a hook! Rude awakening! Oh yeah, another thing, (most of everybody already know this) make sure you have several cloth towels. These babies are slicker than owl excrement. To stop the "flopping" when you get her onboard, throw a towl over her eyes and she'll freeze like a free hooker. LOL! CF?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Congrats on a nice mess of flatties, CF. Good to have ya back.


----------



## plastic addict (May 23, 2004)

Nice catch CF.. I did some combat "_eastern style_", wading within the park on Wed. PM . Scratched out 3 on a tandem tout/mullet combo--the hot color was pink or TX chicken. I left shakin' my head after seeing some of the stringers..I missed numerous fish. Thanks for a look at the hook but I still believe in a small wide gap kahle type. Doesn't put any more fillets in my freezer...

BTW I caught all my mullet in one of those small marsh drains on 45 S. You know the place where you all see someone with a cast net and never stop! PA


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Dang it, John. Now you've gone and done told everybody about the secret spot. Now all those "internet potlickers" know. Next thing ya know somebody'll be posting about Rollover Pass or the channel spoil banks or the Redfish hole at the end of the North Jetty and ruining those spots too. Won't be long before everybody will know all the good Galveston Bay spots that used to be privy to only a few thousand of us.

BTW, nice batch of flatties. Congratulations.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Farmer Jim said:


> Dang it, John. Now you've gone and done told everybody about the secret spot.


Sorry Jim about the leak. There is something anti-climatic about owning/not owning a boat. As I sat there in the sun I was dreaming of being away from this crowd and having mobility and some elbow room. By the time I started cleaning those fish, I said a prayer of thanks that I didn't have a boat to clean, too! I kept asking myself, "Are all these people unemployed, too?" I thought I had a strategy. LOL! CF?


----------



## Bubba T. (May 27, 2004)

*comefrom, great report*

great report "ole timer", pun intended, i enjoyed reading your comments,
you got a great attitude, fish on BRO....

btw we got 15 over 2 days too!!!!!

YEAH!!!!

thanks for the GREAT fisherman Spirit...


----------

